# My Space bans picture of mother breastfeeding



## Mamm2 (Apr 19, 2004)

Ladies,

Can you freaking believe this!!!

http://www.kirotv.com/news/11083731/detail.html

WTF!!!

http://www.petitiononline.com/Brstfeed/petition.html

I signed the petition!!

Have at it ladies.................


----------



## laralee16 (Nov 12, 2005)

Not even a month ago I reported a profile for a group call the suiside girls. It is...a traveling strip show. The pictures on there are MUCH more reveling then any breastfeeding photos I have ever seen. But I was told they were within policy. I wanna throw up, I really do.


----------



## beansricerevolt (Jun 29, 2005)

signed!

The last sexual my space pic I encountered was of a women getting her nipple licked by another adult! This was months ago and she still has that pic as her main profile pic.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Aug 24, 2005)

signed!!!

THAT is one of the more ridiculous things i have heard lately.


----------



## amyb15 (Jan 10, 2007)

Everybody sign the petition!!


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Any updates on this?


----------



## Annabel_the_Sheep (Jul 27, 2005)

SIgned! That is just plain wrong. They are wrong.


----------



## CaraNicole (Feb 28, 2007)

i've seen awful pics on myspace! a mom bfing is in no way "sexual" i think i just might delete my "myspace" i was thinking about it anyways...


----------



## Peacemamalove (Jun 7, 2006)

Signed!


----------



## forthebest (Jun 19, 2006)

Someone's got breastfeeding issues and porn blinkers on, signed!!!


----------



## Blu Razzberri (Sep 27, 2006)

Myspace is so friggin' backwards. Mine is signature #9151

That petition needs more signatures from men.

I'm sending an email for my friends to forward and I'm posting a bulletin for my friends on myspace to sign the petition.

Lousy...just lousy.


----------



## Blu Razzberri (Sep 27, 2006)

Hello,

I'm writing to ask you to support a cause.

There is a website called MySpace; maybe you've heard of it. You can join and create your own space about yourself and decorate it to your liking. Just like any freesite; there are rules and guidelines.

Myspace has deemed it 'not okay' for photo's of a baby nursing to be posted. It is, however, within their guidelines to allow women (and even young girls) wearing nothing but a few pieces of material that hardly constitute clothing to post their pictures. This makes no sense, especially since the woman in the nursing photo is often MORE covered up. These things are sending bad messages to our youth and discouraging women from nursing.

I feel that MySpace's policies are disgustingly backwards. If you feel the same, please sign the petition at

http://www.petitiononline.com/Brstfeed/petition.html

Whether you agree with the petition or not, please forward this email to your friends/family/coworkers so they can make their decision and have their say as well.

By the way, this petition is regulated, and you can only sign once per email address.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## cacaoheart (Mar 27, 2007)

tHAT letter helps me to get out the word.


----------



## Christine&men (Jun 4, 2005)

signed


----------



## Blu Razzberri (Sep 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cacaoheart* 
tHAT letter helps me to get out the word.









No problem!


----------



## SugarAndSun (Feb 6, 2005)

My guess would be that they didn't remove it because it is too sexual... rather they removed it because the breast was being used for something other than a sexual purpose. Most of the pics of women on myspace are of a sexual nature and obviously that is contributing myspace's expansion. They are afraid that people will be turned off by a breast being used for feeding. Just my guess.


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

That's funny considering I have seen women in their thongs on there.


----------



## Mamma Christi (Dec 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blu Razzberri* 
Hello,

I'm writing to ask you to support a cause.

There is a website called MySpace; maybe you've heard of it. You can join and create your own space about yourself and decorate it to your liking. Just like any freesite; there are rules and guidelines.

Myspace has deemed it 'not okay' for photo's of a baby nursing to be posted. It is, however, within their guidelines to allow women (and even young girls) wearing nothing but a few pieces of material that hardly constitute clothing to post their pictures. This makes no sense, especially since the woman in the nursing photo is often MORE covered up. These things are sending bad messages to our youth and discouraging women from nursing.

I feel that MySpace's policies are disgustingly backwards. If you feel the same, please sign the petition at

http://www.petitiononline.com/Brstfeed/petition.html

Whether you agree with the petition or not, please forward this email to your friends/family/coworkers so they can make their decision and have their say as well.

By the way, this petition is regulated, and you can only sign once per email address.

Thanks for your time.

The link seems to not be working


----------



## Nodtveidt (Dec 21, 2006)

I think there's a fundamental concept that some people are overlooking here. When you show a picture of someone breastfeeding, there is a high chance that there will be a nipple exposed. That's the key issue right there. Ignore the conspiracy theories that the "bad guys" are anti-BF or any of that other stuff, just consider what is actually seen. Also, keep in mind that those sexy photos posted on MySpace do not show nipples or genetalia...if they did, they'd be removed immediately and the offending party banned...I've seen it happen dozens of times. The exposed nipple is the issue at hand.

But that aside, I made sure I signed the petition. Photos of a breastfeeding mother are NOT against MySpace rules. MySpace CLEARLY states that pornographic photos are not allowed. What is pornography? Well, simply put...it's media intended to stimulate one's libido. While we can talk exceptions all day long (some people find BFing moms sexy), the fact of the matter is that a BFing mother is NOT engaging in sexual activity, regardless of whether or not she's showing a nipple. Nipple != pornography. That's why this decision by MySpace is wrong, and that's why I signed the petition.


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

That's not really true though. If a child is nursing chances are you don't see a nipple because, ummm hello he's nursing. you either get a back of the Head shot or if you have a very large aerola then you may see a bit if that.


----------



## Nodtveidt (Dec 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeca* 
That's not really true though. If a child is nursing chances are you don't see a nipple because, ummm hello he's nursing. you either get a back of the Head shot or if you have a very large aerola then you may see a bit if that.

It's more the assumption though...the breast is bare, therefore it's unclothed and naked...Goddess forbid the child actually takes a breath unattached and the nipple is exposed for a brief moment.







:


----------



## persephone2u (Mar 21, 2007)

Signed. I've always loathed MySpace and this just gives me further reason.


----------



## mama in the forest (Apr 17, 2006)

Quote:

Also, keep in mind that those sexy photos posted on MySpace do not show nipples
Sorry, not true. I've seen photos where the top half of the nipple was shown very clearly.

Additionally, myspace is removing nursing pictures AND NO NIPPLE IS SHOWING.


----------



## Nodtveidt (Dec 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama in the forest* 
Sorry, not true. I've seen photos where the top half of the nipple was shown very clearly.

So have I. I have also seen said pictures deleted and the person banned.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama in the forest* 
Additionally, myspace is removing nursing pictures AND NO NIPPLE IS SHOWING.

I know.


----------



## purplegirl (Apr 5, 2004)

PURITANICAL







:. SIGNED!


----------



## caiesmommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Signed!!!


----------



## TheTruth (Apr 8, 2007)

Its called a double standard. And it is a double standard that lets the FCC be.


----------

